# What kind of cow is the person above you?



## GS 281 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dramacow, Horrorcow, Manosphere, Careercow, Lolcow, Artcow, Cosplaycow, Skitzocow


----------



## NQ 952 (Dec 31, 2016)

Skitzocow


----------



## Bluebird (Dec 31, 2016)

Careercow


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 31, 2016)

Manosphere


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 31, 2016)

Halal


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 31, 2016)

Saltcow.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 31, 2016)

Artcow


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Dec 31, 2016)

Careercow


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 31, 2016)

Cosplaycow


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 31, 2016)

a hood LOLCOW


----------



## RI 360 (Dec 31, 2016)

Careercow.


----------



## NQ 952 (Dec 31, 2016)

Horrorcow


----------



## DangerousGas (Dec 31, 2016)

Lolgoat


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 1, 2017)

artcow


----------



## IrishScumfuck (Jan 1, 2017)

pinkocow


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 1, 2017)

Manosphere


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 1, 2017)

Tranny


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 1, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 1, 2017)

LOLCOW, all caps.


----------



## DumbDosh (Jan 1, 2017)

MANosphere


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 1, 2017)

Tumblr


----------



## drain (Jan 1, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 1, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 1, 2017)

dramacow


----------



## Funnybone (Jan 1, 2017)

Cosplaycow that cosplays as a tired stoned sneasel and has a weavile "handler" who is a 600 pound man in a lazy weavile suit


----------



## yasscat (Jan 1, 2017)

lolcow, based on avatar and username alone


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lolcow, if one made the assumption 'Blake Bumbleby' is their real name. Most people would develop a few quirks living with that all their lives.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 1, 2017)

Fat.


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jan 1, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## drain (Jan 1, 2017)

Lolcow


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 5, 2017)

Horror, Red Rain sounds like blood so you're probably some kind of serial killer or something.


----------



## Twinkle2017 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 5, 2017)

Tranny


----------



## yasscat (Jan 5, 2017)

Dramacow.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 5, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## yasscat (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah, probably.
Schizocow.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 6, 2017)

Artcow: She who draws pufferfish becomes one herself.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 6, 2017)

Porncow


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Jan 6, 2017)

Furrycow


----------



## yasscat (Jan 6, 2017)

Schizocow


----------



## Conrix (Jan 6, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 6, 2017)

halal


----------



## drain (Jan 6, 2017)

artcow


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 7, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 7, 2017)

one of those lolcows that people write like a 1 paragraph summary of on the first page and it gets locked bc its a dumb thread.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Jan 7, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 7, 2017)

Manosphere


----------



## VJ 120 (Jan 7, 2017)

horrorcow


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 7, 2017)

cosplaycow


----------



## Womacker (Jan 7, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 7, 2017)

regular cow bc he's fat af


----------



## Womacker (Jan 7, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> regular cow bc he's fat af


*Mmph* Stahp calling me fat *crunch* I'm just big boned. 


Now where did I put my extra large cherry coke?


----------



## Virus (Jan 7, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 7, 2017)

Skitzocow, 'cause who in their right mind doesn't like Rolos?


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 8, 2017)

Dramacow, no other reason to hang out in off topic so much


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Jan 8, 2017)

Sockcow, but awesome


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 8, 2017)

Gotiscow


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jan 8, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> Gotiscow


----------



## Postal Dude (Jan 8, 2017)

Muslim


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 8, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 8, 2017)

Ratking


----------



## c-no (Jan 8, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jan 8, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 8, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 8, 2017)

Future Mrs. Shmorkycow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 8, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Todesfurcht (Jan 8, 2017)

Lolcow.


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Jan 8, 2017)

Manosphere


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 8, 2017)

Weebcow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 8, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## Somar (Jan 8, 2017)

skitzocow


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 8, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 8, 2017)

artcow


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 9, 2017)

gullwingcow


----------



## Virus (Jan 9, 2017)

Skitzocow, it's the only explanation for thinking yourself as the cousin of a man who doesn't exist.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 9, 2017)

A nin-COW-poop.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 9, 2017)

A s_cow_leton!


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 10, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 10, 2017)

Skitzocow.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 10, 2017)

artcow


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2017)

dramacow


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Jan 11, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Jan 11, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## drain (Jan 11, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2017)

manosphere


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Jan 11, 2017)

Artcow


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 17, 2017)

nationalist cuck


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Jan 17, 2017)

Rat King


----------



## muina (Jan 17, 2017)

weeb


----------



## ASoulMan (Jan 17, 2017)

furry


----------



## Abethedemon (Jan 18, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 18, 2017)

Some-manner-of-faggot-cow


----------



## Lensherr (Jan 18, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## QB 290 (Jan 18, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 18, 2017)

Femcel


----------



## Abethedemon (Jan 18, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Melkor (Feb 11, 2017)

Edgecow


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 11, 2017)

Tumblrcow


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Feb 11, 2017)

Furcow


----------



## FemalePresident (Feb 11, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## The Lawgiver (Feb 12, 2017)

Mad cow disease victim.


----------



## Jason Genova (Feb 12, 2017)

stormcow


----------



## The Lawgiver (Feb 12, 2017)

droughtcow


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Feb 12, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## Abethedemon (Feb 12, 2017)

Artcow


----------



## Somar (Feb 12, 2017)

horrorcow


----------



## drain (Feb 12, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 12, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Feb 12, 2017)

Weebcow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 12, 2017)

Same


----------



## Lurkman (Feb 12, 2017)

Lolcow


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Feb 12, 2017)

Furrycow


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Feb 13, 2017)

Artcow


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Feb 13, 2017)

Stalkercow


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Feb 13, 2017)

Weencow


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Feb 13, 2017)

Weebcow


----------



## Mason Verger (Feb 13, 2017)

Autcow


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 13, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## The Lawgiver (Feb 14, 2017)

Leprecow back *2* tha Hood.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 14, 2017)

Schizocow.


----------



## King (Feb 14, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Abethedemon (Feb 14, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 14, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Omegamage (Feb 14, 2017)

Manosphere


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 15, 2017)

Dramacow.


----------



## Abethedemon (Feb 15, 2017)

cosplaycow


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Feb 15, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## A-tistic (Feb 18, 2017)

Halberd Sonichu said:


> Dramacow


Cosplaycow using transformers to stay straight.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Feb 18, 2017)

Rat King


----------



## The Lawgiver (Feb 18, 2017)

Beef Jerky


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Feb 19, 2017)

The Lawgiver said:


> Beef Jerky


Rat King


----------



## Kumatora (Feb 19, 2017)

I-I think he has germs.. ;w;


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 19, 2017)

MANOSphere


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 17, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 17, 2017)

Cosplaycow. No doubt about it.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 17, 2017)

Rat King


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 17, 2017)

Manosphere (I'm onto you hood cash)


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Mar 17, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## Abethedemon (Mar 17, 2017)

Artcow, in the vein of GothicKingCobra


----------



## GlassesWearingGenie (Mar 17, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 18, 2017)

Lolcow


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 19, 2017)

Lulzcow


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Mar 19, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 19, 2017)

Russian Spy
oh wait no thats not a type of lolcow


----------



## Ravelord (Mar 19, 2017)

Cosplaycow.


----------



## nekotlc (Mar 19, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 21, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## admiral (Mar 21, 2017)

Why is there no Islamcow?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 21, 2017)

Because you're an artcow


----------



## Quack (Mar 22, 2017)

admiral said:


> Why is there no Islamcow?



The "Terrorist" tag has you covered.

But on topic I'm going to say horrorcow, I've read that well-sourced expose by a respected classicist on CLP.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Mar 22, 2017)

Skitzocow, because he's a total Quack.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 2, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Apr 2, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 2, 2017)

Artcow with elements of Horrorcow


----------



## LeBeautifulWemyn (Apr 2, 2017)

Skitzocow with a healthy dose of Dramacow and Artcow mixed in


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 2, 2017)

Cosplay cow


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 3, 2017)

All anime are lolcows.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 3, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## Staffy (Apr 3, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## Reynard (Apr 3, 2017)

Lolcow


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 3, 2017)

Furry, just a plain old furry.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 3, 2017)

Tumblrcow, since he's demonkin.


----------



## Calooby (Apr 3, 2017)

Bootycow.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 3, 2017)

HorrorCow.  That icon looks like an old family photo of a madman before he shot up a shopping mall.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 3, 2017)

Artcow. Your tagline says it all.


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Apr 3, 2017)

Lolcow. Got an anime avi.
But so do I...


----------



## Reynard (Apr 3, 2017)

ArtCow.  That image of feet sends some odd ideas my way.


----------



## D.Va (Apr 3, 2017)

Horrorcow with a very deep diaper fetish


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 3, 2017)

Rat King


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 3, 2017)

Classic Lolcow


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 4, 2017)

DEADBEEF


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 4, 2017)

Barbcow


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Edgecow


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 4, 2017)

milk cow


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 4, 2017)

Islamicow


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 5, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## c-no (Apr 5, 2017)

skitzocow


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 5, 2017)

Rat King


----------



## Dr.Research (Apr 5, 2017)

Horror- possibly Skitzocow.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 6, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## meatslab (Apr 6, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 6, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## Gordon Cole (Apr 13, 2017)

Artcow


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 13, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## Somar (Apr 13, 2017)

Manosphere


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 13, 2017)

Rat King


----------



## Reynard (Apr 13, 2017)

CommieCow


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 13, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## Gordon Cole (Apr 13, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## Goochole (Apr 13, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## Gordon Cole (Apr 13, 2017)

Horrorcow


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 13, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## Korin (Apr 14, 2017)

Cosplaycow


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 14, 2017)

Manosphere


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 14, 2017)

lolcow


----------



## Gordon Cole (Apr 14, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Apr 15, 2017)

Diapercow


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 15, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 15, 2017)

Beauty Parlor- Gross


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 15, 2017)

Artcow


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 15, 2017)

xenomorph said:


> Artcow



Cow-mrade


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

Beauty Parlor - Snowflake


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Apr 18, 2017)

Diabetescow


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 6, 2017)

Skitzocow


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 6, 2017)

Lolcow


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 6, 2017)

Cosplaycow/Sexcow


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 6, 2017)

Weeaboo


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 6, 2017)

Edgelord


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Jun 6, 2017)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Edgelord


Edgelord


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 6, 2017)

Tumblr


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Jun 7, 2017)

Dorkcow


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 7, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 7, 2017)

terrorist


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 7, 2017)

Artcow


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jun 7, 2017)

Careercow


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 7, 2017)

Furcow


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 7, 2017)

Doxcow


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jun 8, 2017)

cosplaycow


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 8, 2017)

Cow of the sea


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## JoonTroon (Jun 8, 2017)

Manosphere


----------



## Captain Toad (Jun 8, 2017)

Rat King.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 8, 2017)

Tumblr (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Jun 8, 2017)

careercow


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)

Dramacow


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 9, 2017)

Cow and Chicken


----------



## Cupid Kupo (Jun 12, 2019)

Lolcow


----------



## WingsOfDepression (Jun 12, 2019)

Cultcow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 12, 2019)

Sadcow


----------



## PT 522 (Jun 12, 2019)

Dramacow


----------



## WingsOfDepression (Jun 12, 2019)

Horrorcow


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 12, 2019)

Artcow/doublepostcow


----------



## Rigor Meowtis (Jun 12, 2019)

A specialcow


----------



## Basil II (Jun 12, 2019)

Manosphere


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jun 12, 2019)

A dirty nigger.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 13, 2019)

Incel.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 13, 2019)

manosphere


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jun 13, 2019)

Manosphere.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 13, 2019)

Manos, the hands of fate...Wait, I mean SadCow.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 13, 2019)

Careercow


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 13, 2019)

Wannabe.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Jun 13, 2019)

Politicow


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 13, 2019)

nazicow


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 13, 2019)

Silicow


----------



## Coelacanth (Jun 13, 2019)

Lolcow


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Jun 13, 2019)

Artcow


----------



## Bonecollector (Jun 13, 2019)

Artcow


----------



## Anonymous For This (Jun 13, 2019)

Zoocow.


----------



## queerape (Jun 14, 2019)

Animal control cow


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 14, 2019)

Politicow


----------



## AZ 594 (Jun 14, 2019)

Schitzocow


----------



## UN 474 (Jun 14, 2019)

Porncow


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Jun 14, 2019)

Horrorcow


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 14, 2019)

Art and Horrorcow


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Jun 14, 2019)

Careercow


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 14, 2019)

Skitzocow


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Jun 14, 2019)

horrorcow


----------



## jewelry investor (Jun 14, 2019)

cosplaycow


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 14, 2019)

Careercow


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 14, 2019)

Horrorcow


----------



## Thinfont (Jun 14, 2019)

Manosphere


----------



## Super Color Up (Jun 14, 2019)

Artcow


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 14, 2019)

Artcow.


----------



## Tahoma (Jun 15, 2019)

Schitzocow.

For fun.


----------



## Bonecollector (Jun 15, 2019)

Horrorcow


----------



## エボラちゃん (Jun 18, 2019)

Careercow


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Jun 18, 2019)

Artcow


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 18, 2019)

Horrorcow


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 18, 2019)

Alex Krycek said:


> Horrorcow



Skitzo cow. Pick a damn side already, The Syndicate or Mulder


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 18, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Skitzo cow. Pick a damn side already, The Syndicate or Mulder


I’M WORKIN’ ON IT!

Dramacow, you JERK.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 19, 2019)

Skitzo


----------



## Dovahshit (Jun 21, 2019)

fuckin trainwreck


----------



## Phosphophyllite (Jun 21, 2019)

Skitzo


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2019)

Artcow


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 21, 2019)

Beauty Parlor


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jun 21, 2019)

A gun enthusiast Dramacow


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 21, 2019)

artcow


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 21, 2019)

Artcow


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 21, 2019)

Animal Control


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jun 22, 2019)

Artcow


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 22, 2019)

Animal Control


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 22, 2019)

Drug Addict,


----------



## Uterus Burns (Jun 22, 2019)

Horrorcow


----------



## FemalePresident (Jun 22, 2019)

Animal Control!!!


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jun 23, 2019)

Careercow


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 23, 2019)

Manosphere


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 13, 2019)

Manosphere


----------



## Bonecollector (Jul 14, 2019)

Horrifying CosplayCow


----------



## Crichax (Jul 14, 2019)

Manosphere


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 15, 2019)

Crichax said:


> Manosphere


Closeted tranny.


----------



## Gutpuke (Jul 15, 2019)

Careercow.
And his career is assassination.


----------



## PaniniMan (Sep 6, 2019)

Monster Girl Lover


----------



## PaniniMan (Sep 7, 2019)

Fatass


----------



## Jester69 (Sep 7, 2019)

Christcow


----------



## AZ 594 (Sep 8, 2019)

Good old fashioned lolcow.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Sep 8, 2019)

PropaneCow


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 8, 2019)

Conspiracycow


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Sep 9, 2019)

Dramacow


----------



## PaniniMan (Sep 11, 2019)

The Family Plate Cleaner


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Aug 13, 2020)

Food lover


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 13, 2020)

AfriCow


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 13, 2020)

Conspirtard


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 16, 2020)

Dramacow


----------



## space marine 0434 (Mar 31, 2021)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Dramacow


furfag


----------



## Alex Krycek (Mar 31, 2021)

Poltard


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 31, 2021)

Conspiracy-Cow


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 31, 2021)

Rat King


----------



## Tikbalang (May 29, 2021)

Trainwreck


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 29, 2021)

Furry


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (May 29, 2021)

Artcow


----------



## Zippity Zappity Zop (Jun 3, 2021)

Careercow


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 3, 2021)

furfag artcow


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 3, 2021)

rat king dramacow


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 4, 2021)

artcow


----------



## soy_king (Jun 4, 2021)

international clique


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 5, 2021)

rat king


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 5, 2021)

Career cow


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jun 5, 2021)

Horrorcow


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 5, 2021)

Skitzocow


----------



## Luminous47 (Jun 12, 2021)

Dramacow


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jun 13, 2021)

Horrorcow


----------



## gabardineDelinquent (Jul 15, 2021)

Dramacow


----------



## infidelrunt (Oct 22, 2021)

Skitzocow


----------



## kinuee (Oct 27, 2021)

Artcow


----------



## Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc (Oct 27, 2021)

Artcow


----------



## SomeDingus (Oct 27, 2021)

Skitzocow


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Nov 5, 2021)

Artcow


----------



## gabardineDelinquent (Nov 9, 2021)

Lolcow


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 9, 2021)

Horrorcow


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 9, 2021)

Horrorcow, because those skeletons are spooking me! Ahh!


----------



## Sundae (Nov 9, 2021)

Dramacow


----------



## RadioactiveMonkeyMan (Nov 10, 2021)

Horrorcow, because the idea of Verne Troyer being shoved into that suit terrifies me.


----------



## ClownBrew (Nov 11, 2021)

rat king


----------



## Hypnomouse (Dec 6, 2021)

(thinks he is edgy)cow


----------



## Leaf-eon (Dec 6, 2021)

Dramacow


----------



## Gutpuke (Dec 7, 2021)

Horrorcow like all the other furries.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 7, 2021)

A mixture of an Artcow and a Horrorcow.


----------



## IKOL (Dec 7, 2021)

Simply lolcow.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Dec 7, 2021)

Something between an artcow and a politisperg.


----------



## Annafanti (Sep 5, 2022)

skitzocow  :s


----------

